# Flat worker was a turner



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2012)

I see all the wonderful unbelievable turnings and think maybe I should....... You guys make it tempting but then it dawned on me I was a turner-lathe was about 3/4 HP(Human power) used to be 1 HP but my windings are a little askew, brushes a little burnt, case a little grey and the cord-well we won't go there. I could use a little help from the experienced turners though- my bowls have a problem-they are large but I just can't get the right side up thing right!!!!!!!!!!!!:dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1::dash2::dash2: Kidding aside I have seen some amazing work here, keep it up.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

Pretty cool! I'll bet somebody was really happy with that installation!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2012)

David thanks- It was a "but honey-it will be easy installation:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:" No pay but she does feed me.............


----------



## BarbS (May 13, 2012)

This is beautiful, Mike. How does the wood do, over time, with the heat from those lights?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2012)

Barb, I am not sure if I understand or maybe it is you. Dome is plaster with a venitian finish. Light is -1930-made from the new wonder metal at that time-aluminum. We remodeled our house around those lights. Yes we are just a little crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Light sare from a time when we knew how to make quality items that would last a lifetime and with craftmanship that was timeless...............


----------



## BarbS (May 13, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Barb, I am not sure if I understand or maybe it is you. Dome is plaster with a venitian finish. Light is -1930-made from the new wonder metal at that time-aluminum. We remodeled our house around those lights. Yes we are just a little crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Light sare from a time when we knew how to make quality items that would last a lifetime and with craftmanship that was timeless...............



Ah! you were going on about turners and not getting the 'bowl the right side up.' Sometimes it's hard to tell the facts from the BS around here!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2012)

BarbS said:


> ..Sometimes it's hard to tell the facts from the BS around here!



No no my dear lady (happy mom's day btw). It's real easy to tell the facts from the BS. Look at the post, and if the poster has a username of Mike1950, bigcouger, or JoeRebuild then it is very likely BS. To get the facts you have to look for usernames like Kevin, and , and I cannot think of any others at the moment except for maybe admin and perhaps BarbS.


----------



## BarbS (May 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > ..Sometimes it's hard to tell the facts from the BS around here!
> ...



LOL ... you 'Southern Gents' are incorrigible! And I'm wising up to Mike1950.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2012)

ARRRGGGGHHHHHHH Speaking of BS where is my shovel.......... Barb, Original post was sort of a joke but also not. To make that dome you have the framework, metal lath and then plaster. There was a pipe from the floor to the middle of the dome and a screed mounted to pipe so it could spin and form the shapes. A plasterers lathe-well sort of -that is where the 3/4 human power comes in-me. Just showing the closet I have come to lathe work. They were difficult to do but the fun part of what I did.


----------



## BarbS (May 13, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> ARRRGGGGHHHHHHH Speaking of BS where is my shovel.......... Barb, Original post was sort of a joke but also not. To make that dome you have the framework, metal lath and then plaster. There was a pipe from the floor to the middle of the dome and a screed mounted to pipe so it could spin and form the shapes. A plasterers lathe-well sort of -that is where the 3/4 human power comes in-me. Just showing the closet I have come to lathe work. They were difficult to do but the fun part of what I did.



Good grief, Mike~ I can see me trying that (or you coaching me with an evil grin) and slinging raw plaster all over creation while standing underneath it! What a process!


----------

